# 1918 Mead Ranger Help....!!!!



## 41rollfast (Mar 10, 2015)

My dad is looking into selling this bike soon and a few others. Havent seen any decemt ones to base the price on. What do these go for now a days?!?
has wrong pedals, seat, and a new pump. Rims were replaced 28" woodrim with ND hubs and Sky Way chain tread ww tires. 
What is the value of the bike?
Any help will be appreciated. 
If you have interest and want to make an offer please feel free and just PM me. 
Chain ring is dated Jan 11 1918
Thanks!!!


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 10, 2015)

Where did he get the tires? Are they reproduction tires? 
The bike should bring around $800 to 1,000 without those correct parts, but it looks very usable the way it is.....


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 10, 2015)

I would agree with the $1000 value.


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 10, 2015)

The tires are old. Really hard and brittle.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 10, 2015)

This is a mid 20's Ranger. Saddle, pedals and pump, correct horn, grips, wheels will cost $1200 plus to aquire. Not having original wheels I see the bike as close to completion as a parts donor.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 10, 2015)

So want those wheels! Beauty!


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2015)

I would think around $950/$1000.


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 10, 2015)

Bike is too nice to be parted out. 
Cranks say 1918 not mid 20's. 
I agree with the price range you guys gave, but my dad thinks other wise.


----------



## josehuerta (Mar 10, 2015)

Seat tube decal - any chance of a better picture?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 10, 2015)

Figure of speech. Tell your dad to put the old trophy price on it, and then just keep showing him other ones in the same ballpark. No harm no foul. Sometime it's easier to enlighten people with money than honesty. Honestly.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 10, 2015)

41rollfast said:


> Bike is too nice to be parted out.
> Cranks say 1918 not mid 20's.
> I agree with the price range you guys gave, but my dad thinks other wise.




Do you mean the stamp on chaining reads 1918? They all do post 1918.


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 10, 2015)

Yea. The chainring says Jan 11 1918


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 10, 2015)

Seat tube decal is just a white blob now. It's mostly just the outline now.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 10, 2015)

41rollfast said:


> Yea. The chainring says Jan 11 1918




Yup, that stamp remained on Ranger chain rings into the mid 30's. The other attributes of the bike tell it's age, especially the shape of the seat tube decal. I'm sure that is why José Huerta is asking. Colored can and lamp also (post 1923)


----------



## josehuerta (Mar 10, 2015)

I agree with Balloontyre. Everything on the bike I can see clearly says mid '20's: truss rods, fender profile, fender braces, light bracket, brown light/battery tube, rear rack. Only thing that seems off is the single color tank -  no white panels. But the luster (at least in the pics) appears flat as if possibly repainted. I would go with $1000-1200 value (it is motorbike), but realistically hope for $900-1000 from a serious buyer.


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 10, 2015)

The decals


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Decal, definitely 20's. If you're looking for more than 800, part it out, pull the wheels as one unit and blow the rest out. It's not a rare or investment grade bike. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 11, 2015)

if there is no white panel on side of the tank and it appears to be that with just a ranger script in white then it would be pre 1920.if you look at the tank it looks  like a solid color and the word ranger wood be solid white script with black outline.your bike there looks to be a early one that you don't see to often.the frame even looks like a solid color brown with no white.and it depends on when they switch from rod to flat fender braces.


----------



## biker (Mar 11, 2015)

Now listed for sale on Modesto Craigslist for $2,750. Yah!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 11, 2015)

Completely laughable,  and of course "it's rare" what a joke. Seller is Looking for someome equally as stupid. Glad I wasted my time on this thread. Maybe I should point out the incorrect bars neck and front brace to add to the remaining list of items.


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 11, 2015)

Just to clarify, I'm posting this for my dad. Not mine. Since its his only woodrim bike, he thinks it's with money. I know he will never sell it for what he's asking, but he's dedicated on getting the $2k. I've been telling him to sell the wheels separately and sell the frameset together and sell the non origional individually.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 11, 2015)

Just to clarify the information you're receiving from the thread I believe your dad is right, it *IS* worth 2k on a really good day in california, with parts that are powder coated in gold. In the sometimes backwards and upside down world of bike collecting, parts can go for more than entire bicycles. Personal interest aside. (wood wheels)


----------

